# [SOLVED] Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit



## TheShave (Jul 2, 2013)

Hellos all. I am having a really weird issue , enough for me to try and get help for it. 

This is whats happening. I recently formatted my computer (specs later) and realized a day later it was on 32 bit. My computer has been on 64bit for a 2 years ish now from windows 7 to the new windows 8. I tried to figure out whats going on but this issue boggles me very much as I have never seen this. Every format seems to force 32 bit. 

Im really confused here.

Specs ~ its actually 12gigs but shows 6 somehow :|


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit*

There are 2 versions of Windows 8, *32 bit* (x86) and 64bit. It looks like you installed Windows 8, *32 bit* version (x86). Windows will not_ revert_ to *32 bit* unless you install that version instead of 64 bit. Windows *32 bit* does not utilize more then *4GB* of RAM,(*2.98 GB *Useable) you need a 64 bit OS to recognize all of the RAM.


----------



## TheShave (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit*

Yes i know. Ive used the same windows 8 disc for a while now and it forces me to 32 bit is what i was saying. What im asking is why does it force 32 bit when it should be 64 bit?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit*

Because it most likely is a 32bit CD.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit*

Your DVD probably has both 32 bit and 64 bit Windows on the install disc. Depending on what version you choose and what product key you type in, it will install that version


----------



## TheShave (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit*

I have used the same exact key and windows for a long time now . I know all of this . Something has broken an i cannot figure out what. It has always installed at 64 bit. Just recently its doing 32 bit.

Can 64bit "Break" hardwarewise? and force 32 bit?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit*

Are you doing a clean install or updating an OS? If there is a previous 32 bit version of Windows that you are upgrading it will default to 32 bit unless you specify 64 bit. Format the disc and do a clean install. Boot From the Windows 8 Installation Media (Step 2 of 31), Page 2


----------



## TheShave (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit*

Yes im formatting every time sadly. Wiping the drive every time


----------



## TheShave (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit*

Can anyone help here? Ive had to install Linux just to get my 12 gigs back as i work with a lot of applications at once. 

Id like to get windows back if possible


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit*

Use a different disc with 64 bit Windows.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit*

If you have access to a computer with a 64 bit system try downloading Win 8 x64bit and instead of selecting Install, see if you have the option to burn an ISO which you can then use with your Win 8 product key.


----------



## TheShave (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit*

Ok ill give that as shot soon


----------



## TheShave (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit*



Tomken15 said:


> If you have access to a computer with a 64 bit system try downloading Win 8 x64bit and instead of selecting Install, see if you have the option to burn an ISO which you can then use with your Win 8 product key.


So turns out this was the trick. Thanks Tomken.

Long story short. While formatting back to windows 7 , I somehow put 32 bit. Suprised, I tried windows 8 again (downloading 8 on a 32 bit windows 7), so the loops begins back to back formats of 32 bit os's.  


After reading Tomken and speaking with MS support I realized this could be accurate. So behold I used another 64bit OS in the house to download windows 8 again and viola. Back on 64 bit. Thanks all for all your support and forgive my very stupid mistake of not realizing what had happend. This was my first knowledge of getting windows 8 64 that needs to be downloaded on a 64 bit os.

Thanks again all , you rock.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 'stuck' on 32 bit*

Glad you sorted it out. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad you got the issue solved!


----------

